
The Most Transformational Force in US Society - ArekDymalski
http://www.tomtunguz.com/impact-of-vc/
======
ArekDymalski
Interesting, motivating read, especially in connection with
[http://avc.com/2015/10/software-is-the-new-
oil/](http://avc.com/2015/10/software-is-the-new-oil/)

However they raise some questions :

1\. Who will benefit from these trends? Who will loose and is this loss
inevitable?

2\. Does the term "software industry" still have any useful meaning if
"software is easing the world"?

3\. Shouldn't we reconsider the meaning of "startup" if more then 1/2 of US
stock is venture backed and employs more than 1/3 of US workforce?

